# Help me identify these cables!



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

They look like cords the phone techs use, first one is to plug a test set into one of those big cabinets on the punchdown points , last one is to connect a test handset to any two wires.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Typical comm. cables...


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the third is either an old switch board cable, or a mono amp cord


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

EugeneSantaman said:


>


This one is designed to plug into the outlets for the protection-modules used on commercial services:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

big john said:


> this one is designed to plug into the outlets for the protection-modules used on commercial services:


i had to t/s a 50 pr. Cable where i lost the polling pair, went to cable node, had no idea about the protection 4 pin devices ,some thing i never forgot...i wish i had t.d.r'd the pair....first...

4


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

eugenesantaman said:


> so i recently went to an auction and bought these boxes of electrical equipment, they look to be commercial telecommunications related. If you could help me identify and name these cables i would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> http://s32.photobucket.com/user/jordanwillmore/media/img_6137_zps0cce83c1.jpg.html
> 
> ...


one thing you need always is a butt set with copper or fiber...ip equipment is taking over.....


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Big John said:


> This one is designed to plug into the outlets for the protection-modules used on commercial services:


Even more common at the TELCO Central Office MDF.


----------



## EugeneSantaman (Jul 21, 2014)

thank you guys for your replies. I'm essentially trying to sell these things, and I have no clue how to label or title them, or their worth. 

Thanks for the replies it was helpful.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I will give you $1. 
You pay shipping.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

walkerj said:


> I will give you $1.
> You pay shipping.


You should take it. Everything is going digital now. Hardly anyone uses this type of telecom wiring system any more, other than to repair existing. So for the few old-timers left still working on it, the tools of the trade are already in place. New technicians are not trained on these old systems any more.


----------



## EugeneSantaman (Jul 21, 2014)

it would cost me much more than $1 dollar to ship these things to someone, so what point would it be for me to lose money? I know some of them are worth money. However if you anyone wants to make a reasonable offer than they can buy them. I would honestly take a very little amount for them plus the cost of shipping. However i'm not going to lose money shipping them to someone.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

EugeneSantaman said:


> it would cost me much more than $1 dollar to ship these things to someone, so what point would it be for me to lose money? I know some of them are worth money. However if you anyone wants to make a reasonable offer than they can buy them. I would honestly take a very little amount for them plus the cost of shipping. However i'm not going to lose money shipping them to someone.


They're maybe worth scrap value of the copper?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Edrick said:


> They're maybe worth scrap value of the copper?


Or find a telecommunications museum and donate them. I think all of these were for techs to use in central office telecom rooms.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I see those at at&t still. Hanging up not in use. 
Worth approx $0.34 for scrap. Seriously not much use to anyone.


----------

